
China Used a Tiny Chip to Infiltrate Amazon and Apple - velmu
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2018-10-04/the-big-hack-how-china-used-a-tiny-chip-to-infiltrate-america-s-top-companies
======
yorwba
Discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18138328](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18138328)

